

Raising the Wreck of the Costa Concordia Live Video - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/video/live-popout-player.html

======
ColinWright
Related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6389626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6389626)
\- How

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6389745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6389745)
\- More details and video

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392183)
\- Live stream

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392263)
\- Live stream

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392477)
\- Live stream

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392661)
\- Outline and video

